# Any fellow croppers get a cheap 5D (CLASSIC) as a second body?



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 22, 2013)

Any fellow croppers get a cheap 5D (CLASSIC) as a second body? Is it worthwhile to just get a taste of full frame goodness? In my market (Twin Cities) I've noticed these tools showing up weekly on Craigslist...this one in particular is selling for $250...

http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pho/4095972932.html


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 22, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> Any fellow croppers get a cheap 5D (CLASSIC) as a second body? Is it worthwhile to just get a taste of full frame goodness? In my market (Twin Cities) I've noticed these tools showing up weekly on Craigslist...this one in particular is selling for $250...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pho/4095972932.html



12MP is very limiting. If I had to buy a 12MP body I would rather try a D700, but maybe that's just me. Of course those aren't very inexpensive on the used market, so I guess that's not a very good suggestion for your price range. I do think the D700 had better image quality and a better AF than the 5D. Seems like you could buy a 5D and try it a while. If you don't like it, sell it and not lose any money. My cousin owned a 5D back in the day, but I don't recall trying it for myself. He took a lot of bird images with his 600 f/4, and they were fantastic. Sorry I can't be of more help!


----------



## ajfotofilmagem (Oct 22, 2013)

5D classic image is good enough ONLY IF you hit and exact exposure. However, when it is necessary to lift the shadows in post-processing, noise appears very ugly.  I'm not talking about unusual things. If you lift the shadows only 1 point, already sees colored noise horrendous. This was a good camera when it was released, but the noise and autofocus faltering are no match for the new 70D.


----------



## docsavage123 (Oct 22, 2013)

I have 7d as main body and got a 5d for landscapes and backup body. Nothing wrong with it. If you have full frame lenses its a good thing to have if you have mainly EF-S crop lenses then you are limited in its use.

For that money its worth a gamble.


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 22, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> 12MP is very limiting. If I had to buy a 12MP body I would rather try a D700, but maybe that's just me.



No, good advice, the Nikkor 58mm 1.4 is even more incentive to cross over.


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> 5D classic image is good enough ONLY IF you hit and exact exposure. However, when it is necessary to lift the shadows in post-processing, noise appears very ugly.  I'm not talking about unusual things. If you lift the shadows only 1 point, already sees colored noise horrendous. This was a good camera when it was released, but the noise and autofocus faltering are no match for the new 70D.



Currently I'm pushing my 60D to the edge, after getting deeper into my photography I'm noticing banding (with blacks) at low ISOs (100-200), I was hoping that was not an issue with the 5D, I definitely need to reconsider.


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 22, 2013)

docsavage123 said:


> I have 7d as main body and got a 5d for landscapes and backup body. Nothing wrong with it. If you have full frame lenses its a good thing to have if you have mainly EF-S crop lenses then you are limited in its use.
> 
> For that money its worth a gamble.



OK - Already own L glass (16-35II, 135, 70-300, and 50mm 1.2) - ever use the 5d for portraits? did it yield positive results? What I've seen on the FLICKR pools have not been very flattering.


----------



## KyleSTL (Oct 22, 2013)

At $250 you're crazy for passing it up. They typically go for $500-700 nowadays. At the least you could make some money in a flip if it is still in good, working condition.


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 22, 2013)

KyleSTL said:


> At $250 you're crazy for passing it up. They typically go for $500-700 nowadays. At the least you could make some money in a flip if it is still in good, working condition.



You got a good point


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 22, 2013)

ajfotofilmagem said:


> 5D classic image is good enough ONLY IF you hit and exact exposure. However, when it is necessary to lift the shadows in post-processing, noise appears very ugly.  I'm not talking about unusual things. If you lift the shadows only 1 point, already sees colored noise horrendous. This was a good camera when it was released, but the noise and autofocus faltering are no match for the new 70D.



Probably half our pictures at Building Panoramics have been taken on a 5D mki and we have _never_ had a problem lifting shadows from anything that was remotely correct in exposure. 

Correct on the AF though; the lack of AFMA on the mki can be a drawback depending on body AF calibration, lenses, DoF etc.


----------



## sulla (Oct 22, 2013)

Guys, come on!!!
The 5D without mark is an excellent camera. Sure, newer cameras have more megapixels, but the 13MP do deliver excellent image quality. (Don't judge it on the display, though, 'cos this is horrible. Judge it on PC screen.) Dynamic Range is very good as well.
I regularly do prints in 50x70cm and they come out very nicely.

High ISO is still better than on any APS-C, for sure. No banding until ISO 1600, perhaps a bit at ISO H (=3200).

Prepare for a decent amount of sensor cleaning, however.

I'm confident the 5D it will become your first body and the 60D your spare second one. ;-)


----------



## seamonster (Oct 22, 2013)

If you've already got CF cards, just get the frecking thing. I can't even buy a 85mm 1.8 for 250 frecking dollars in my area.


----------



## Bruce 101 (Oct 22, 2013)

sulla said:


> Guys, come on!!!
> The 5D without mark is an excellent camera. Sure, newer cameras have more megapixels, but the 13MP do deliver excellent image quality. (Don't judge it on the display, though, 'cos this is horrible. Judge it on PC screen.) Dynamic Range is very good as well.
> I regularly do prints in 50x70cm and they come out very nicely.
> 
> ...



I agree with all of this.

I have never owned or even used the 7D - so, maybe that would produce better images - and more often - not sure.

But I have used practically all the other Rebels and xxD Canons (including the 60D) and I very much still prefer the images from my old 5Dc (which I still use as a backup to the 5DIII).

The Sl-1, however, is growing on me as an alternate.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 22, 2013)

I've owned a 5D, and it was better than any of my crop cameras, including the two 7D's.
The 7D does have more FPS, but less accurate AF.


----------



## Sporgon (Oct 22, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> The 7D does have more FPS, but less accurate AF.



Really ? Less accurate than the 5D ? I thought the only thing that has less accurate AF than a 5D was an F-1


----------



## BL (Oct 23, 2013)

my 5Dc has a golden *center *AF point, that works well in low light and often surprised with its accuracy with low contrast subjects.

but if your subject is moving, or if you decide to use anything other than the center AF point, best of luck with that


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 23, 2013)

5D + 50mm f1.8 will be enough for you to make it your primary body unless you do a lot of sports or fast moving events. For most other types of photography, the IQ and AF are sufficient and much better than APS-C. My only gripe with it is Live view as it's important for me for landscape. I've tried it and almost bought one but decided against it due to live view but I agree, just buy it and sell it later if you don't want it for a profit. Just make sure that it's really still working and the shutter is still alive.


----------



## flylife (Oct 23, 2013)

I've had a 5Dc for 9 years, and a 7D since the first release, and I can safely say that the images form the 5Dc exceed those of the 7D, for the work I do (Fly fishing photography = landscape, small product, macro) at 100 ISO. At higher ISOs, they're on par IMO.

The 7D's features will win if I'm shooting action sports. 

The 5Dc is still producing double-page spreads and cover shots for our magazine, no problem. You just have to shoot RAW to get the most out of it.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > 12MP is very limiting. If I had to buy a 12MP body I would rather try a D700, but maybe that's just me.
> ...



Glad I could be of help. I just hate the Nikon ergonomics. The grip is too deep, you need long skinny fingers. The shutter release is wayyyy out front. Nikon just feels alien to me, but I still would like to us a D700 a bit. Not willing to pay $1200+ for a used and worn out one, though. I guess my 6D does everything the D700 ever did (and more) regarding image quality, but the D700 had a bit better AF...and a lot of points. Its viewfinder was probably larger too, I'd have to look it up. The rear lcd screen would suck by comparison to any modern screen, though. Of course that's true of the "5Dc" as well.


----------



## TrabimanUK (Oct 25, 2013)

Will you Americans please stop pointing out how cheap camera gear is in your country? 

I recently purchased a 5D for £300 and that's a bargain in the UK, usually £400-500. $250 for a 5D? that's almost a gallon of fuel over here! 

Yes, not the best camera in the world, but a VERY affordable first foray into the FF world and is a great camera for what it is good at, ie. landscapes and slow moving targets.

I'm enjoying the extra width that FF brings 

Enjoy!


----------



## Hesbehindyou (Oct 25, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> Any fellow croppers get a cheap 5D (CLASSIC) as a second body? Is it worthwhile to just get a taste of full frame goodness?



I got a 5D mark I to blur out the background a bit better for snapshots of my baby (i.e. use longer lenses for the same framing) and take full advantage of a Tamron 28-75 f2.8 that I was finding wasn't wide enough on the crop. IQ is good but a few niggles: rear LCD screen isn't a good guide to exposure so you need to use the histogram; it tends to underexpose so I dial in some compensation most of the time; resolution is limiting if cropping; low resolution of rear LCD screen means you may get home and find you've not quite nailed the focus; high ISO performance isn't great.

I'd say it's worth buying if you're going to be shooting around f2.8 or lower and wish to use the wider end of your zooms/wide angle primes.


----------



## robbinzo (Oct 25, 2013)

I read an article in The British Journal of Photography a while ago by someone (haven't got the mag with me so can't check) saying that they preferred the 5D because its ISO noise was closer to film grain. Low noise at high ISO doesn't always convey the feel you want.
I've been tempted to buy a 5D myself but as people have stated, the rear screen isn't ideal and it is a dust magnet.
Good idea. I do like the idea of the 5D for portraits instead of my 550D.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 25, 2013)

I've often toyed with a used 5D for one specific reason.

The Sigma 12-24.

The same reason I occassionally toy with buying a 5d2 used.

I owned this lens and shot on APS_C and 135mm film with it. Loved it despite its idosynchrisities (filtering etc), but love the idea of 12mm video vs my current 11mm x1.6 video.

Maybe the 8-16mm is a better alround for me, but a 135mm/leica/, minature format viewfinder is also a vast improvement for some applications.

Do beware as it seems very cheap. Make sure you don't roll up to a project and get deprived of your $250 and a vital organ. Usual common sense rules apply, caveat emptor and all that.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 25, 2013)

Bruce 101 said:


> sulla said:
> 
> 
> > Guys, come on!!!
> ...



Stop reading and BUY IT BEFORE ITS GONE. Go out and shoot. Enjoy the FF!!

I tell aspiring photographers ALL THE TIME that a used 5D is a GREAT WAY to enjoy learning/enjoying FF photography for a steal. The 5D3 was the best thing to happen to the 5D used market. Now if you are a professional and need better performance, get the 6D for outstanding IQ, battery life and low light performance. But to get into FF cheaply, the 5D simple can't be beat!! And you'll learn to be a better photographer working within its limitations.

I've taken THOUSANDS of beautiful images with my 5Dc. I'll never get rid of it. Even now I would buy another 5D in great condition. Wonderful, beautiful, warm images. Yes, you need to work a bit harder on proper exposure but like above, I have lifted some amazing things out of poorly exposed images with Lightroom, etc. And the 5Dc will blow away every crop sensor out there, at least up to the 60D that I have. Before I got my 5D3, (I skipped the 5D2), I would ALWAYS use the 5D over the 60D unless I needed frame rate/reach for sports.

Think of the 5D as the "AE-1 Program" body of the DSLR world. Like the AE-1 Program of the film days, the 5D has an enormous loyal following of talented photographers that would pick one up anytime and love using it again.

Want more proof? Check this out... http://www.flickr.com/groups/5d/


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> I've often toyed with a used 5D for one specific reason.
> 
> The Sigma 12-24.
> 
> ...



I would like a Sigma 12-24. What do you use it for?


----------



## dfallsfilm (Oct 25, 2013)

I owned 7D since March 2010. I bought 5Dc in January 2013 for about $560. I can tell you right now that 5Dc is a great camera!! I used it more than my 7D for portrait, landscape, and anything else. 7D would be my camera to use for event, sport, wildlife, and night photography. Image Quality comparison, I would say 5Dc have better dynamic range while 7D have higher resolution. Dynamic range is more important than higher resolution anyway. Reason why i bought 5Dc, I was able to install Magic Lantern Hack on it.. Beta 4 seem to be stable for mine without any problem: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=1010.0 and it allows me to control flash compensation like Pocket Wizards, ETTL, etc which you cant not find in original menu but you can in ML hack. They also added unlimited autobracketing, build-in Intervalometer (timelapse), quick option for mirror lockup.... Just Buy it!! There are some new 5D out there but its really very rare to find and cost more but a used 5D will requires a new mirror replacement if it hasnt been done and its free. You might have to check if it need sensor cleaning, have a reliable company do it. My 7D looks nosier after ISO 800... 5Dc at ISO 3200 looks like ISO 800 on 7D. 

See my work, most recent ones shot on 5Dc, older work shot on 7D: 
http://kendam.com/portfolio?k=79203566
500px.com/donaldmfalls
donaldmfallsphotography.com


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 25, 2013)

dfallsfilm said:


> I owned 7D since March 2010. I bought 5Dc in January 2013 for about $560. I can tell you right now that 5Dc is a great camera!! I used it more than my 7D for portrait, landscape, and anything else. 7D would be my camera to use for event, sport, wildlife, and night photography. Image Quality comparison, I would say 5Dc have better dynamic range while 7D have higher resolution. Dynamic range is more important than higher resolution anyway. Reason why i bought 5Dc, I was able to install Magic Lantern Hack on it.. Beta 4 seem to be stable for mine without any problem: http://www.magiclantern.fm/forum/index.php?topic=1010.0 and it allows me to control flash compensation like Pocket Wizards, ETTL, etc which you cant not find in original menu but you can in ML hack. They also added unlimited autobracketing, build-in Intervalometer (timelapse), quick option for mirror lockup.... Just Buy it!! There are some new 5D out there but its really very rare to find and cost more but a used 5D will requires a new mirror replacement if it hasnt been done and its free. You might have to check if it need sensor cleaning, have a reliable company do it. My 7D looks nosier after ISO 800... 5Dc at ISO 3200 looks like ISO 800 on 7D.
> 
> See my work, most recent ones shot on 5Dc, older work shot on 7D:
> http://kendam.com/portfolio?k=79203566
> ...



I like your work and your website very much! That is very top tier-looking portrait or fashion photography...not that I'm an expert. You know your way around flashes and strobes, for sure. This looks like your first post...welcome to canonrumors !!


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 26, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Do beware as it seems very cheap. Make sure you don't roll up to a project and get deprived of your $250 and a vital organ. Usual common sense rules apply, caveat emptor and all that.



$250 for a good reason, it was dropped and the AF points are off center...ugh.


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 26, 2013)

TrabimanUK said:


> Will you Americans please stop pointing out how cheap camera gear is in your country?



American?!? I happen to live in Minnesota...but I'm a Canadian. ;D


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 26, 2013)

dfallsfilm said:


> See my work, most recent ones shot on 5Dc, older work shot on 7D:
> http://kendam.com/portfolio?k=79203566
> 500px.com/donaldmfalls
> donaldmfallsphotography.com



Damn, hello:


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 26, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> Any fellow croppers get a cheap 5D (CLASSIC) as a second body? Is it worthwhile to just get a taste of full frame goodness? In my market (Twin Cities) I've noticed these tools showing up weekly on Craigslist...this one in particular is selling for $250...
> 
> http://minneapolis.craigslist.org/hnp/pho/4095972932.html



Hey have you got ahold of that person selling that 5d? I've been watching that ad and it hasn't had any contact info on it. I've also saw an ad for a 5d mark II for 900$. Oh and hello from another Minnesotan!


----------



## hanifshootsphotos (Oct 26, 2013)

kennephoto said:


> hanifshootsphotos said:
> 
> 
> > Hey have you got ahold of that person selling that 5d? I've been watching that ad and it hasn't had any contact info on it. I've also saw an ad for a 5d mark II for 900$. Oh and hello from another Minnesotan!
> ...


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 26, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > hanifshootsphotos said:
> ...


----------



## kennephoto (Oct 26, 2013)

hanifshootsphotos said:


> kennephoto said:
> 
> 
> > hanifshootsphotos said:
> ...


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Oct 27, 2013)

CarlTN said:


> paul13walnut5 said:
> 
> 
> > I've often toyed with a used 5D for one specific reason.
> ...



I sold it a while back and got the Tokina 11-16 instead (better on my APS-C, and two stops faster) I loved in on my EOS 3, it worked pretty well on my 400D, I was hanging onto it in case I got a 5D2, but I went down the 7D route instead.

FWIW the Tokina and the Sigma 10-20 I had previously were much easier to live with, but on a film eos or 135/leica/minature format digital EOS 12mm is something else.

If I had one today I'd be timelapsing with my telescope head all the time.


----------



## CarlTN (Oct 28, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> CarlTN said:
> 
> 
> > paul13walnut5 said:
> ...



Sounds like fun!


----------

